

Why being a female founder sucks... and rocks - TWSS
http://youruisucks.tumblr.com/post/10620484911/female-founder

======
strebler
That reminds me of an interesting article I read that may explain this:
<http://www.psy.fsu.edu/~baumeistertice/goodaboutmen.htm>

It basically argues that historical "male expendability" has geared men
towards a predisposition for higher risk endeavors.

------
sgentle
"If someone wants to fund me as a diversity candidate, I will take that shit
all the way to the bank."

Ha ha ha ha. Right on.

On the topic of heels and tech events, here's a really cool lightning talk by
Pamela Fox about whether feminine can be geeky:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIhPYefRndc>

------
phzbOx
And.. they're girls. A smile and you'd give and pardon her anything. (I'm not
saying that in a sexist way or to act like they've got it easy, I hope. It's
just.. you know when they look at you, ask you to fix whatever bugs they have
with _that_ smile? A nerd(boy) could smile as much as he wants, he'd better
google and RTFM before asking to fix _that_ bug.)

~~~
TWSS
That has certainly been a facet of my experience in 15 years spent working in
or adjacent to development departments. Although I think it has less to do
with being attractive, or a woman, as being _cultured_ the way women have
conventionally been.

We're taught to be polite, warm, and deferential, and to thank someone
effusively when they do something for us. I've seen men work the same angle,
though.

------
smoyer
Do we really need an "old girls network" to complement the old boys network? I
tend to respect the people who have the courage to do what they love, and who
therefore do it with excellence. Tara sounds like someone I'd respect. Welcome
to the old hacker's club ... Here's to meritocracy.

